# Shopify Hosting?



## rayrnyc (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys, i have what might be a stupid question but here it goes..
If i want to use a Shopify template is it best to use their hosting service to power my online store, or will any hosting service do?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

As far as I know, you have to use their hosting to use their template. Their service is turnkey.

If it's the template you like, you could talk to the designer (if independently created) and see if he can alter it for use on your hosting platform.


----------



## rayrnyc (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info Joe, yeah im going to go with them as a host. im not crazy about their price but i've read good things about them.
Thanks again.


----------



## TUANISAPPAREL (Oct 14, 2012)

Shopify is excellent in my opinion. You need to negotiate the price. I did a custom deal where I paid around $550 for two years all at once and no transaction fees. I built this site with no experience at all www.tuanisapparel.com

I am currently trying to set up a inksoft site for my new printing business but it's been a huge struggle and I am actually considering canceling it and doing another shopify site with a t shirt plug in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

My site is also shopify. 5 years, no complaints.


----------



## areya (Apr 8, 2013)

as far i know i ahve no idea about this


----------



## andreeaa (Aug 20, 2011)

I've also heard great things about shopify and have used big commerce with great success, too!


----------

